# Surf plugs



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone here have any experience with these lures?

'Surf plugs' seem to refer to American surf lures used by beach fisho's to catch saltwater species that range within 100m or so of the shoreline. They mostly refer to wooden lures that are retrieved near the surface (or so my google searching tells me).

Doesn't appear that there is a strong following here in Australia, with most 'surf' lures being metal slugs used for tailor, mackerel etc...

Is there a reason these have never caught on in our waters?
Has anyone ever tried them here or in the states?
Would they work here? If so what would you be hunting?

Came across them a while back and interested in what others have to say about them.
Cheers


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

From a quick google search surf plug seems to generally refer to what I would call shallow diving bibbed minnows and stickbaits. Adventure Bound did and episode catching salmon off the beach on stickbaits. Poppers could also be a good choice in calmer waters. Cant see any reason they would not work on your beaches. Just need to be heavy enough to cast. 
Only issue I could see is that in the small amount of time I spent in the US, surf conditions on the beaches seemed to be generally smaller and calmer (than NSW at least) so metal lures and soft plastics may be easier here. Think its to do with our continental shelf being closer to the coast. 
I say give it a go.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 25, 2010)

Cheers Sharknett,
Suppose you don't see many wooden stickbaits like the ones in the US over here. I might order a couple to throw around and try out.

Wooden 'poppers' seem about the closest, but are used here more for reef edges for GT's.

Anyway, they looked interesting, so if anyone else comes across these in the future and wants to add anything, please do, as these may be an under-utilised lure down under.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Seen some in the tackleshops that look like short poppers.


----------

